# Big Mac Classic AJ's Destin Sept.26 & 27 Guaranteed Payouts



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/prizes.html

This the best structured tournament in our area in my opionion with the guaranteed payouts and low entry fee $200 if before sept.15th and $250 after that and you can register online plus at the end of the day it benefits the Ronald Mcdonald House. Whose planning on fishing it?


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

would love to fish the tournament do all boats have to leave out of Destin? we are at treasure island in pcb. lot of gas to drive to Destin just to depart.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Is this a valid post with *2014* dates in the rules:


Tournament Specific Rules - Annual Big Mac Classic *2014 *Rules
DATE: September 27 and 28, 2014.

1. ENTRY FEE: $250.00 per boat before September 26, *2014*, $250.00 after September 25th. Each entry fee will receive one t-shirt and two meal tickets in their tournament package. No refunds after September 27, except in the event of weather related cancellation. Any refunds will be less tournament expenses.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*update*

Sorry for old info but have been in contact moments ago with the man that puts this on and guarantees the money and there will be a meeting tomorrow night and some changes as far as species may be made possibly taking some out and adding others,etc. Any changes will likely enhance the event or add more opportunity. I probably jumped the gun a little but last few years folks have said if Id knew about it earlier I could've fished it,etc.so hoping to get the word out so folks can rearrange schedules,put back entry and calcutta funds, etc, most every tournament in this area is based on x amount of boats and only guarantees 1st place money on one species this one is a pretty good deal and family friendly as well. Will update here as soon as Im made aware of it. One species considered for adding was gag grouper anybody got a opinion on that?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

In the past 4 years the rule has been you can launch from any port but must come to weigh in by boat never leaving boat or relaunching. I have a friend that fished out of Pensacola last year and didnt get anything big enough to make the run but he said it was worth it to fish over there.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*New species and calcutta for 2015*

This is the latest information as I spoke with one of the staff over the weekend and you will see references to 2014 in places on the site but this is the information.

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/prizes.html

http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/calcutta.html


----------

